# How To update/flash samung GT-S3653(CORBY) with latest and genuine firmware



## schahar (Sep 26, 2011)

Hii Guyz,
           Plz take this on a serious note guyz, I'm really in a nead for a firmware for my samsung gt-s3653(*CORBY*), the specific product code is "GT-S3653CYAINU", plz tell me any possible way to update my device with the latest and genuine firmware supported for my device.Plz plz do post a reply 
Thanks In Advance[/email]


----------



## harsha2690 (Sep 28, 2012)

schahar said:


> Hii Guyz,
> Plz take this on a serious note guyz, I'm really in a nead for a firmware for my samsung gt-s3653(*CORBY*), the specific product code is "GT-S3653CYAINU", plz tell me any possible way to update my device with the latest and genuine firmware supported for my device.Plz plz do post a reply
> Thanks In Advance[/email]



we will Guide you step by step to update its firmware and be aware to get fully charged battery when flashing it.

Firmware Update Steps:

    Run Samsung S3650 Downloader and select BRCM2133.
    If you want to flash Boot files then check: Full Download
    For Boot select the Boot files Folder from the Firmware folder which you want to use.
    For Apps select: apps_compressed.bin
    For Rsrc1 select: Rsrc_S3650_Open_Europe_Common.rc1
    For Rsrc2 select: Rsrc2_S3650(Low).rc2
    For Factory FS select: FactoryFs_S3650_Open_Europe_Common.ffs
    Put the phone into download mode: Press Volume down + Camera + Power.
    Connect the phone to PC by USB cable and click Port Search to make sure of good connection.
    Click Download to start the process and wait till the phone rebooted.
    Do full reset : *2767*3855#


Please find the "Samsung S3650 Downloader" from the link MultiLoader V5.67.rar


----------

